# Book Cliffs Rifle Tag Available at the NWTF Banquet Dinner



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to post this twice.
**Update from previous post. Initially a book cliffs archery tag was going to be auctioned off, it has been changed and will now be a rifle tag. Winner gets to choose which unit (North or South) to hunt. Please come out and support the Summit Shockers NWTF chapter. Thanks!

Banquet information:

April 7th @ 5:30 pm is the annual Hunting Heritage banquet dinner for the Summit County NWTF chapter, It will be held in Midway at the Soldier Hollow golf course grill. As always there will be many great prizes handed out and auctioned off including guns, hunting trips, outdoor equipment, pictures, etc..

There will be a Book Cliffs rifle tag auctioned off, you get to choose between the north or south unit. There will also be a whitetail deer Ohio hunting trip and a Kansas turkey hunting trip as well as a few more tags and trips available.* If your interested please call Chris at 435-731-0107*

We hope to see you all there Friday April 7th starting at 5:30 pm.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

so what did it go for


----------

